# Short jointer, long boards. Options?



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the Shop Fox/Griizzly benchtop jointer. 28" beds if i recall correctly. For my nex project I need to make a table with a 48" top. That is longer than anything I have tried to plane before and longer than the 1.5x bed length rule of thumb.

Its late, I'm trying to stay up to prepare to go on night shift later this week, the wife is asleep, so I am trying to plan ahead.

The top will be made up of about 4 pieces of lumber 4ish inches wide to make an 18×48 top. I need them straight and flat enough to join together without having to sand or scrape until my arms fall off. I was thinking I could try the jointer, see what happens. Or I could see what happens if I just run them through the planer to get them all even thickness, an then use biscuits to even up the joint.

What do you guys think?

Brian


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

If your jointer is tuned up and working well, I think you can run 4' stock on it successfully (easier if it's reasonable to start with)-I break the 1.5 rule all the time

Use cauls when you clamp it up to keep everything flat and level. Good luck.


----------

